# Honey



## niceman (Apr 10, 2012)

.. is it a good alternative to plain sugar?


----------



## alfred (Apr 11, 2012)

niceman said:


> .. is it a good alternative to plain sugar?



Is definitely better than sugar.


----------



## mellykins (Apr 11, 2012)

there are quite a few benefits of honey over sugar. Honey wins hands down .


----------



## taskoo (Apr 12, 2012)

niceman said:


> .. is it a good alternative to plain sugar?



Yes! After the gym I have a 50g protein shake my creatine and 2 tbs of honey.


----------



## kevin (Apr 19, 2012)

alfred said:


> Is definitely better than sugar.



I agree,


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 20, 2012)

niceman said:


> .. is it a good alternative to plain sugar?



I like using it in my tea for sweetner


----------



## catta (Apr 23, 2012)

I like the honey. And the teas with honey. I enev tried coffe with honey also. Not bad


----------



## army001 (Apr 25, 2012)

niceman said:


> .. is it a good alternative to plain sugar?



Is the best natural substitute of sugar. Is a complex mixture of natural sugars and a living product that contain substances specifically made to help the body assimilate this food without problems.


----------



## doodoop (Apr 27, 2012)

I love all that means honey..


----------



## Rene (May 2, 2012)

Is the best organic alternative of sugars. Is a complicated combination of organic carbs and a existing item that contain ingredients created to help the body incorporate this food without problems.


----------



## snatch (May 24, 2012)

Wooowww this forum is 90% broscience and bullshit.

Sugar is sugar. Honey might have some vitamins and minerals, but they're present in such meager amounts that if you're counting on honey for your nutrients then you're likely dying from many deficiencies right now (source).

"Complex mix of natural sugars" and "organic carbs," per the last couple posters, are meaningless statements. Carbohydrates are by definition organic, in that they contain Carbon. An example of an "unnatural" sugar would be sucralose.

A "complex mix" of sugars just means it needs to digest longer before being absorbed, but your intestine is incapable of absorbing "complex" sugars. By the time they hit your bloodstream they are all monosaccharides (glucose, fructose, galactose).

If you like honey, use it; but don't think it's somehow "more natural" than white sugar just because it comes from bees. White sugar happens to come from a quite beautiful plant, in fact.


----------

